# maildir -> mbox (~user/.maildir/ -> /var/spool/mail/us

## zen_guerrilla

Hello all,

I currently have a working mutt, postfix, fetchmail & procmail setup but I want to also use sylpheed for e-mail along with mutt. 

Since sylpheed doesn' t support maildir-format at the time I was thinking on converting my existing .maildir to mbox in order not to loose my current e-mails and use /var/spool/mail/user on the fetch and MH-format for storing mails so that both sylpheed & mutt could access them.

Anyone knows how to make this conversion ?

----------

## Beavis

Not sure bout postfix, but qmail includes a program called 'maildir2mbox' that does what you need

Beavis

----------

